# Somebody please tell me that this is not true.



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I am hoping that I am currently asleep and in a woke nightmare. Please say this isn't so. 









California first state to mandate gender-neutral toy aisles for large retailers


"We need to stop stigmatizing what's acceptable for certain genders and just let kids be kids," state lawmaker told AP.




www.axios.com













California law requires gender-neutral area in some stores


Large department stores must now display products like toys and toothbrushes in gender-neutral ways. The law is a win for LGBT advocates who say pink and blue hues pressure children to conform.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Godspeed


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It isn't so..


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

CapitalKane49p said:


> I am hoping that I am currently asleep and in a woke nightmare. Please say this isn't so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard the same thing earlier. I thought all toy stores across American had already done something similar to this when they did away with all the masculine toys and replaced them with fluffy, pink teddy bears. They may as well have, anyway.

Whatever the case may be ... I would stop shopping at "woke" stores the moment they turned into weird, crap-for-brain outlets.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s true. Equity in the aisles.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> I am hoping that I am currently asleep and in a woke nightmare. Please say this isn't so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's now being reported on Fox.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the things I've often noticed in discussion forums is that once a "law" has been established, the whole group of us fall on our swords, cry our eyes out and become gay, hula dancing, multi-sexual Californians.

As you know, I have carried "slicing attributes" that while such tooling is probably illegal, no one seems to care or even read the drooling ejaculated by the remainder of Nazi ruminants. The liberals feel they are rulers from the first, and yet they cannot even pump air into their dads' 1957 Chevrolet Bel Air.

So now we are saddled with a doctrine that requires items to be gender-neutral. I can only imagine that libs feel a proper rifle should fire in both directions as to kill the enemy and all American citizens who refuse to kill both themselves and right-wing ideas.

Please tell me if I am to be arrested and tortured by Fox TV and their reporters. I do not speak "departmental drool," and I have no interest to listen to crap...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's a state that literally has human feces in the streets of its major cities.
Nothing out of California has surprised me lately, and I doubt anything ever will.
...
Except a black republican governor... that would've surprised me. But alas...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

At least the adult stores don’t have gender neutral toys yet.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> At least the adult stores don’t have gender neutral toys yet.


I have no first-hand experience.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> I have no first-hand experience.....


At least KUSA 'took one for the team'.


----------

